# incoming news from hell(arity)



## mikey mayhem (Jan 23, 2010)

so for those of you that don't know hellarity has been fighting for the house over the past couple years which went to court over the past week and the verdict just came in the mail today and it looks like we lost. we might have a week left before the sheriff comes a knockin and has to physically drag us out!.....another one bites the dust.... if you got some stories of hell or pictures please share them!
:flush:


----------



## bote (Jan 24, 2010)

Say it ain´t so! I have a lot of love for Hellarity and respect for everyone who´s worked so hard to make it good. Here´s hoping somehow, some way, this is not the end, I just don´t want to believe it.


----------



## Nym (Apr 6, 2010)

bummer 
that was such an awesome place
i bet tree is crushed
hopefully it wont happen


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 7, 2010)

that sucks. i just got to the bay area for the next 6 months and a bunch of people told me to check it out! damnit. any other recommendations on cool houses/collectives/etc in the SF/Oakland/Berkeley area?

Not trying to co-opt this thread, but I'm new to the area, and I'm going to be here for the next 6 months, and don't know shit!


----------



## connerR (Apr 7, 2010)

I was there while the anarchist bookfair was going on. I saw Blackbird Raum play. Did they end up keeping it? Or was I just hallucinating?


----------



## mikey mayhem (Aug 11, 2010)

its still going on....the owner just needs to call the cops but he hasnt


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 11, 2010)

man thats lame tht was on my to go list. damn....


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope Tree IS crushed. Dude was a total dick to me and I was the most down ass mutha fucka ever came in through that door.
He and "some of the other residents" were pot off by someone talking about being employed and possibly the way I dress - NOT skumie.
Hell(arity) is the prime example of what a squathouse/co-op should NOT be. same goes for the woom - fail and fail. ask ashel. . . 
O.K. I'm done now. You may return your seats to the upright position.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Oct 11, 2010)

I know why so many people disliked the place but I personally loved Hellarity and had a great experience there / made some true friends through my involvment with the house. true, some people wanted to talk shit after I left, but the few months i spent there were some of my most positive and healthy, err, times since i've been squatting / traveling. it's a beautiful place full of so much energy and love and creativity from all the people who came through throughout the years and it sucks that pradeep pal or whatever the fuck that slumlords name is won the fight with his haphazard and ILLEGAL (arson) tactics. i was gonna ride by when i was in the bay last but i thought it might make me too sad. this really does suck.


----------



## katie (Dec 23, 2010)

what's going on with hellarity now? i was there in september and there seemed to be an over load of drama going on, from people staying too long and not doing shit


----------

